# D2 Coilovers (Install and comments)



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Ok guys, I FINALY got them D2's installed.
For those not aware, here are pics from when I received the kit.
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=83457&perpage=15&pagenumber=1
Heres the details :

D2 coilovers
B14 application
NOTHING FITS ON THE B15.
Suggestion, dont try this at home.

I ordered a B14 kit, so I got it to fit.
I wanted to camber adjustability and the pillowball
mounts, so I got it to fit.

But if it wasnt for that, Id probably just get the
N16 application to fit on the B15's.

Same good quality ( and it is great quality)
minus Camber adjustement (lower bolt holes are slotted though)
and minus PB mounts.

I had to :

- Re-Use rear top mounts, I didnt have much choice, at the last minute, foudn out my guy supposed to make the parts couldnt make them, and I needed this installed for next week, (first Solo I event). I basicaly hacked at the rubber, till I got to the metal, so the Springs can seat on the metal and not rubber.





Its still not ideal, because the metal part where the spring sits on is at an angle and not completly flat, but from what I can tell its not budging at all.

- I had to drill new holes, because teh bolt holes dont aligne in the front.

- Cut a bigger hole in the shock tower for the camber bolts to clear.




BTW, once Im satisfied with everything, I'll be taking a dremel to that hole to clean it up and spraying some black paint over it so it looks... almost stock 

- Get a longer bolt to replace the bolt that goes where the strut tower bar is... though Im not sure it was worth it, the STB wont fit anyways for now.




Here are other pics of the install :





For damper adjustement, its pretty easy. All 4 corners adjust at the top. So it makes it easy to adjust the front and the rear quickly. When turning there are no clicks though, so you have to go by eye. To help in the rear, since you cant see anything through this :



We made notches in the adjustment pins, so we know what position it was at, and can easily adjust 1 full or 1/2 turn at a time.



The rears dont drop much. Either because the B14 suspension is made longer, and probably because I re-used the stock mounts in the rear, and lost some height there. Im COMPLETELY threaded into the shock body I can only drop it so I still get a 2 finger gap.

Its ok with me, since I wasnt planning on a lower rider blind drop 

The fronts adjusted better. I droped it to match with the rear, but I could have gone MUCH lower, though not much higher if anyone is curious.

I set them to one turn down from full stiff. Which means 30 out of 36, front and rear.

For now, this seems fine. I'll probably set teh front to full stiff on the track.

I dont have noticable camber, because 1, I didint drop much, and 2, I set teh camber plates in teh middle to start with, and at the end I didint have the hard to re-adjust them. I'll do it when I go in for an alignment, probably monday.

Bottom line :

- D2's are a quality product.
- Dampers are stiff (tested on country roads at speeds I shouldnt mention).
- choice of springs is a plus, and they are interchangable front and back.
- Get the N16 one (still to be fully tested) and prevent headaches from fitting a B14 application 
- Much cheaper than any counter part IMO with similar quality and ride quality (comparing with a few I have sat in).
- Ride is stiff, but not harsh, very comfortable even a 450lbs spring rates. 

If anyones has questions, fire away, Its late, Im tired, and I dont know if I missed anything.

Id like to thank everyone for suggestions, tech info, or ideas to help me get this going, oh and especially my friend Frank, who took the torch to my shock tower, and made a great job.







Finished product (very bad pictures, I'll get better ones soon.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

everytime i try to rig my shit it doesn't work. i guess you could call it innovation. props.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

um that pic with the rear adjustment pins.........................were you trying to get us to take a look at your package?LOL


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Hehe my friends an exibitionist


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Gotta give you a hand for dedication. Most people would have quit and bought the N16 set.

Looks like a lot of hard work.

Jun


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Junbug said:


> Gotta give you a hand for dedication. Most people would have quit and bought the N16 set.
> 
> Looks like a lot of hard work.
> 
> Jun



Ya it was, but was worth it !!


----------

